# μοριοδότηση



## drsiebenmal (Apr 8, 2014)

Το γνωστό σύστημα. Πώς αποδίδεται στα αγγλικά; (Βασικά, το χρειάζομαι στα γερμανικά, αλλά από κάπου πρέπει να ξεκινήσω την έρευνά μου...)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 8, 2014)

Χμμ... Λες να υπάρχει και σε άλλες χώρες το σύστημα να μην αξιολογείσαι βάσει της αξίας σου, αλλά βάσει μορίων;

Ένα είδος point system δεν είναι κι αυτό;


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 8, 2014)

Κι εγώ κάτι σε _points-based system_ και _bonus points_ σκέφτηκα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 8, 2014)

Τι να πω; Συμμερίζομαι τις απορίες σας. Μια ερώτηση που βρήκα στην Ευρωβουλή αναφέρεται σε points awarded.


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2014)

Έχει σχέση αυτό που θέλεις με το credit points system που έχει εδώ;
*Credit points system and educational mobility*
http://interold.kke.gr/Documents/edu/edu-higher/edu-higherp1b.html


Επίσης, για να ικανοποιήσουμε τη -δότηση:
award(ing) of credit points
https://www.google.com/search?num=1...1.0....0...1c.1.39.serp..31.6.836.PI71dl0bv24


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 8, 2014)

Ναι, κάπως έτσι θα το δουλέψω. Ευχ!


----------



## cougr (Apr 9, 2014)

Επίσης, _Allocation of credits/Credit allocation_ και ενίοτε_ Creditization_.


----------



## TTZ (Apr 15, 2014)

Μήπως μπορείς να παίξεις λίγο με τη λέξη "formula" δηλαδή τον τύπο που χρησιμοποιείται για τον υπολογισμό των μορίων;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 15, 2014)

Ναι, είναι κι αυτό μια ιδέα. Ευχαριστώ.


----------

